# Marina was featured in the AKC Gazette Magazine this month!



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Just another 'proud mom' post ahead - don't mind me :innocent:

Last month, Marina was interviewed for the AKC Gazette because they were doing an article on Juniors who show toy dogs. Well, the copies they said they would send just arrived today.

Marina and one of the top Toy juniors are the only ones featured. here is the article



















If you click on it, you can enlarge it so you can read the text.










And here is a new photo of Marina in the juniors ring at Westminster that I just got from one of the photographers. Lucy is looking fierce 









And this is the one that was in Top Notch Toys magazine last month for their Westminster coverage









And here is the "official' Win photo of Marina's Group 3 win with Andrew (the other one I posted was a cell phone pic)









And Best Junior win with Lucy (all grooming done by Marina here)

Thanks for looking!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Stacy you have got to be the proudest Mom on the planet and with good reason:aktion033:


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

wow that's awesome! congrats marina


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

You have every right to a 'proud mom' post! Marina rocks!!!!


----------



## k9Cracker (Feb 22, 2006)

Amazing! Gooo Marina!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:wub: Stacy Again Congratulations.. and after being at the Specialty I can tell AMA people just love your Marina..:aktion033:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Silkmalteselover said:


> :wub: Stacy Again Congratulations.. and after being at the Specialty I can tell AMA people just love your Marina..:aktion033:


You know, I absolutely love that Marina has made a 'name' for herself in the maltese world!! And we dont' have handling classes here so everything she has learned has been on her own, watching Westminster videos and watching the professional handlers. And what a relief that she finally has the grooming down!!



k9Cracker said:


> Amazing! Gooo Marina!


:thumbsup:



Madison's Mom said:


> You have every right to a 'proud mom' post! Marina rocks!!!!


oh thank you!



MaxnMinnie said:


> wow that's awesome! congrats marina


I wish there was her pic with it but still, pretty cool! 



lynda said:


> Stacy you have got to be the proudest Mom on the planet and with good reason:aktion033:


I am pretty darn proud of her. I love that she loves it so much!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Marina has taken this on and made it!! Now when are you going to get her a lhasa apso??
I think this is a wonderful achievement and I hope she continues to enjoy doing this because we sure love watching her !!! It is crazy Cool to know such an amazing young lady. (who has a wicked sense of humor!!)


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

go Marina:cheer:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Marina is simply amazing!!!
So very proud of Marina as I have seen her blossom from the first show she ever showed at when we first met to the present!

It's truly outstanding for a twelve year old girl to learn so much so quickly and be able to put it into action!

Stacy your support and love has been the guiding star for her! Bravo to you!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

How amazing!. you have good reason to be proud, she is so well put together and you can see the respect and seriousness that she has for showing in her face. Also her love for the dogs. :grouphug:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Congrats ! Such a smart beauty and you definitely have a shining star ....and she's twleve ! OMG she is just AMAZING and talented !!!!!!!:wub:
Jenna


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow! That article is awesome. She sounds so professional in all her quotes. B)


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

You have ever reason to be the proud mother! Go Marina!!


----------



## TheCozyPet (May 5, 2011)

OMG! Marina is soo stunning! You have to be the proudest mom ever!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:good post - perfect What a great article and I just love the title of it. Very eye-catching I'm sure. :thumbsup: I'm still so in awe of Marina, what she's done, what she's accomplished, how mature beyond her years she is yet still a normal young lady (boy that sounds old fashioned) after accomplishing so much. She should be very proud of herself and you, Stacy, of yourself, bringing up your daughter with the ethics and moral compass that have helped her become who she is. I guess I should throw in your DH as well - it's just I haven't me him...yet Loved the article and all the other pictures. :chili:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Amazing Stacy! You, Marina, and your fluffs are simply amazing! I am so happy for you and for her.  I am just blown away. So proud and so glad she is doing so well and having such a good time at it.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

One word: BRAVO!!!!! of course I have tears of joy..BRAVO!!!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Yay Marina, you go girl! You have every reason to be proud Stacy! That is a wonderful article and shows how mature Marina is, yet to me what is equally amazing is that she is also such a well-balanced and fun-loving young person too. You've done a great job as her mom, so give yourself a pat on the back for that too!


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

Congratulations to you both!! In this world today we hear so much negativity concerning young people....then you see someone like this and it makes you kinda feel better about the world.

Hugs, Blanche &


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What a well presented article! I loved how this could encourage other juniors to really "go for it" and do the hard work involved. Very realistic. I also loved the maturity that comes through on the part of Stephanie & Marina---such good advice.
It is a joy to follow Bellarata Maltese---each of you and feel such a part of all your accomplishments. I hope Marina never changes---in or out of the ring---except to continue to grow & develop in the way she is learning now. She is one super young lady! 
Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow! Marina blows me away every time!!!! Congrats...this is so amazing!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

That's great news, Stacy! Congrats to you and of course Marina! That's fantastic! 

:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:

Marina is doing such a great job and looks very professional!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

How exciting!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Cudos to Marina! Marina you certainly are having fun and you've learned so much! Enjoy!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

:chili::chili:Stacy you must be very proud of Marina.What an accomplishment for a young lady. Way to go Marina!!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh, Stacy, I'm so proud of Marina and of you for raising such an amazing daughter. She is just fabulous -- both in and out of the ring. It's so hard for me to believe that she's only 12. She's so mature for her age. She can carry on a conversation like an adult. And, in addition to her talents in the ring -- she's so sweet and polite. So proud to know both of you!!!


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Marina is adorable and you must be such a proud mom! Congrats again to Marina! Way to go!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

casa verde maltese said:


> Marina has taken this on and made it!! Now when are you going to get her a lhasa apso??
> I think this is a wonderful achievement and I hope she continues to enjoy doing this because we sure love watching her !!! It is crazy Cool to know such an amazing young lady. (who has a wicked sense of humor!!)



LOL! I'm safe for having to get a lhasa for a while :thumbsup: Plus, hauling Lucy and Andrew in the sturdi bag around the airport made her think twice about getting a dog who was that heavy all the time. 




joyomom said:


> Marina is simply amazing!!!
> So very proud of Marina as I have seen her blossom from the first show she ever showed at when we first met to the present!
> 
> It's truly outstanding for a twelve year old girl to learn so much so quickly and be able to put it into action!
> ...


It is fun watching the 'transformation' of Marina from a very very novice handler to a competent handler. And it's been even more fun sharing it with you all!!



silverhaven said:


> How amazing!. you have good reason to be proud, she is so well put together and you can see the respect and seriousness that she has for showing in her face. Also her love for the dogs. :grouphug:


One thing I can definitely say - Marina really does love the dogs. All dogs, for that matter! It's so nice to see her in the group or BOB ring with the 'pros' and not look too out of place. She is definitely better than me!



poochie2 said:


> Congrats ! Such a smart beauty and you definitely have a shining star ....and she's twleve ! OMG she is just AMAZING and talented !!!!!!!:wub:
> Jenna


I'm so glad she started when she was 9 - it was a great time for her to start. And most importantly, I'm glad she didn't give up because I think that happens sometimes - the kids get frustrated about not placing and don't want to do it anymore. I'm just happy she loves it as much as she does!



CloudClan said:


> Wow! That article is awesome. She sounds so professional in all her quotes. B)


hahaha, yes, so professional :thumbsup:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Interesting and nicely done article. What an honor for Marina to be featured! It was such a delight to get to see Marina show in person and get recognized at the awards banquet at Nationals.


----------

